# usb supported?



## lhess (Feb 22, 2004)

A guy over at dishretailer.com says that he noticed his usb port is activated on his 942. Without doing too much research here, is this true? He says he currently downloading 300 pictures to his hard drive.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

lhess said:


> A guy over at dishretailer.com says that he noticed his usb port is activated on his 942. Without doing too much research here, is this true? He says he currently downloading 300 pictures to his hard drive.


This was added with the latest software release.


----------



## lshanepowers (May 11, 2005)

I just got my 942 the other day and saw the picture option so I plugged in a usb to Compact adaptor and copied over some pictures. I hadn't even heard about this feature before, pretty cool though.
-Shane


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Lenny! Whatcha doing out here in the public slums? :lol:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Has anyone tried a USB keyboard yet?


----------



## gijohn (Jun 1, 2005)

So is the USB port a "one way street"? You can't pull anything off the 942's hard drive that's useable can you?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

gijohn said:


> So is the USB port a "one way street"? You can't pull anything off the 942's hard drive that's useable can you?


From what I understand, if you have one of these: http://www.dishdepot.com/pocket_dish.jsp, you can download recorded shows from the 942 for later viewing.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The pocketdish models are the only external storage device currently supported to transfer off recorded material.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The pocketdish models are the only external storage device currently supported to transfer off recorded material.


Does that mean digital camera's are NOT supported as yet ? Also, what about USB keys ? I know for a fact that one particular "ScanDisk" model works because Dish sent me one to download my 942's logs and it worked.


----------

